# Advice for Las Vegas/CES trip



## Vivid Color (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi all, 

I am extremely fortunate to have the opportunity to meet up with a friend of mine in Las Vegas while the CES will be going on. My friend will be working at the CES and I will have three full days in Las Vegas in addition to the afternoon and evening of the day I arrive. I plan to spend about one day at the show and the rest of the time wandering around Las Vegas taking photographs. I mostly want photograph the Las Vegas strip and historic downtown streetscape/landscape during the day and especially at night with all of the lights and also do some flower photography. Another friend of ours who is also an avid amateur photographer may also be in town so I may have someone to run around with for at least part of the trip. 

I plan to take my 6D plus 24-105L plus my 100L macro lens and CPL filters. 

I've also been thinking about bringing a tripod for night shots and the Rokinon 14 mm lens. 

This will be my first trip to Las Vegas so I'm looking for advice on whether the above suggested kit makes sense, if I should bring something else along (eg 70-300L; 40mm pancake), or leave something at home. While I would prefer to travel light because of the travel logistics involved (Amtrak from DC to Baltimore to go out of BWI), I also don't want to leave a lens behind if there's a good chance I will regret it later. I will be staying at one of the large resorts on the strip, so once I'm there the amount of gear doesn't really matter. 

Any advice you have on the gear I should take to Las Vegas will be greatly appreciated. Also, any suggestion on locations from which to take photos that aren't well known or listed in travel guides will also be greatly appreciated. 

Cheers,
Vivid


----------



## surapon (Dec 15, 2013)

Vivid Color said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am extremely fortunate to have the opportunity to meet up with a friend of mine in Las Vegas while the CES will be going on. My friend will be working at the CES and I will have three full days in Las Vegas in addition to the afternoon and evening of the day I arrive. I plan to spend about one day at the show and the rest of the time wandering around Las Vegas taking photographs. I mostly want photograph the Las Vegas strip and historic downtown streetscape/landscape during the day and especially at night with all of the lights and also do some flower photography. Another friend of ours who is also an avid amateur photographer may also be in town so I may have someone to run around with for at least part of the trip.
> 
> ...



Dear Vivid Color.
YES " I plan to take my 6D plus 24-105L plus my 100L macro lens and CPL filters. 

I've also been thinking about bringing a tripod for night shots and the Rokinon 14 mm lens. "
Yes, PLUS go to get 6 Stars Filter---And Get the Corded Shutter release , Have a Bottle water with you all the times.---Yes, Get a good Tripods that can carry the big load of Lens and Camera.
I go to Las Vegas 2-3 times per Year, Because some part of the off season, We can stay on the strip 4 Stars Hotel = Bally's , Excallibur,---ETC just for $ 31 US Dollars per night.
The Best time In LV = 4:00AM to 7:00AM, and 5:00PM to 6:30 PM. for Golden hours Shots. Yes, You Can shoot any place in the Casino/ Hotel---EXCEPT--NO Live Game Area Shooting, But You can shoot Slots Machine too, If one of your friend Play the slots machine.
Have super FUN in LV.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 15, 2013)

Yes, PLUS go to get 6 Stars Filter---And Get the Corded Shutter release , Have a Bottle water with you all the times.---Yes, Get a good Tripods that can carry the big load of Lens and Camera.


----------



## surapon (Dec 15, 2013)

Yes, PLUS go to get 6 Stars Filter---And Get the Corded Shutter release , Have a Bottle water with you all the times.---Yes, Get a good Tripods that can carry the big load of Lens and Camera.

PLUS, Great CPL filter is the must for 8:00AM to 10 AM in the morning of the Building shots.

Enjoy LV, Dear Friend.


----------



## Vivid Color (Dec 16, 2013)

Dear Surapon, 

Thank you so very much for your thoughtful suggestions and for posting your pictures. They have convinced me to get the ultrawide lens for this trip. 

Best regards, 
Vivid


----------



## Alan (Dec 16, 2013)

Last time I was in Las Vegas the widest lens I had with me was 24-70 F2.8 (on 5D ) and it worked okay but a 16-35 would have been great. It is advisable to shoot the strip before it gets dark so the sky in your pictures has some color. Carrying a tripod on the strip can be a problem especially if you plan to be walking in and out of the Casinos. While there check out stuff like Sirens show at Treasure Island, the Gondolas on the second floor of the Venetian, the Fountains at the Bellagio. And if possible get out of town and see Hoover Dam, Red Rock, or my favorite Valley of Fire.


----------



## Vivid Color (Dec 16, 2013)

Dear Alan,

Thank you for your tips and recommendations as well as your confirmation that an ultrawide would be useful. 

Cheers, 
Carol


----------



## surapon (Dec 16, 2013)

Vivid Color said:


> Dear Surapon,
> 
> Thank you so very much for your thoughtful suggestions and for posting your pictures. They have convinced me to get the ultrawide lens for this trip.
> 
> ...



Dear Vivid Color.
No, In my Idea, You do not need extra wide Lens, You already have 24 mm---You just use your legs, walk away from subject = Bing go., I have 11-17 mm, 17-40 mm. with me, but I never use, I just use 85% of time by Canon TS-E 24 mm. F/ 3.5 L MK II, and 70-200 mm just for long distant shoot.
Enjoy your trip.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 16, 2013)

Alan said:


> Last time I was in Las Vegas the widest lens I had with me was 24-70 F2.8 (on 5D ) and it worked okay but a 16-35 would have been great. It is advisable to shoot the strip before it gets dark so the sky in your pictures has some color. Carrying a tripod on the strip can be a problem especially if you plan to be walking in and out of the Casinos. While there check out stuff like Sirens show at Treasure Island, the Gondolas on the second floor of the Venetian, the Fountains at the Bellagio. And if possible get out of town and see Hoover Dam, Red Rock, or my favorite Valley of Fire.




Thankssss, Dear Alan, for beautiful photos and great point of views.
Good night.
Surapon


----------



## fugu82 (Dec 21, 2013)

I will be going to Vegas for the first time, in late March. What is the weather like then? And any recommendations for street photography there?


----------



## surapon (Dec 21, 2013)

fugu82 said:


> I will be going to Vegas for the first time, in late March. What is the weather like then? And any recommendations for street photography there?



Dear Friend, Fugu82.
Here are the Weather in March
http://weatherspark.com/averages/30697/3/Las-Vegas-Nevada-United-States.
Yes, For street Photography, in LV., I use 24-70 mm F/ 2.8 for normal shots, and 70-200 F/ 2.8 for Candid shot, far away from the subjects, to get the natural feeling of the action of the subjects, with out they know. HA, HA, HA, Special the Very Mini-Dress of the most beautiful ladies in the world.
Just have FUN.
Surapon


----------



## fugu82 (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks so much, Surapon!


----------



## surapon (Dec 23, 2013)

fugu82 said:


> Thanks so much, Surapon!



You are welcome, Dear Fugu82
Have a great time there, and do not forget 24 Hours = $ 50 Us Dollars Buffet-----You can eat at many places in 24 hours, and great foods too = http://www.vegas.com/promotions/buffet/buffet_ad.html
Surapon


----------



## Vivid Color (Feb 13, 2014)

I wanted to take a moment and thank everyone again who responded to my request for advice on going to Las Vegas. Unfortunately, I have no stores to tell or photos to post as I never made it there. The morning I was to leave, I discovered that the water pipes in my upstairs bathroom had frozen, despite my leaving the vanity bath door open for weeks and keeping the house warmer than usual in an attempt to prevent such an occurrence. So I had to cancel the trip. Fortunately, I incurred no financial loss in doing so. (Thank goodness for Southwest's ticket change policies!) 

I'm now planning a two-week trip to Hawaii in August. I've never been to Hawaii and am really looking forward to it. I'll be asking for advice regarding that trip in other threads, but again, I thank all of you for your advice on Vegas. It won't be wasted as I'll use it when I do finally get to Vegas--maybe next year. 

Cheers,
Vivid


----------

